# [SOLVED] firefox i flash

## MiChaSSs

Hej,

Ostatnio mam problem z odpaleniem www.onet.tv .Po wejsciu na ten link otrzymuje komunikat:

```
Do poprawnego wyswietlenia zawartosci strony niezbedne jest wlaczenie obslugi JavaScript oraz posiadanie najnowszej wersji programu Flash Player
```

Moja konfiguracja:

```

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.2-r2  USE="alsa java -bindist -custom-optimization -dbus -gnome -iceweasel -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -startup-notification" LINGUAS="en en_GB en_US -af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -eo -es -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.32.18  USE="32bit -64bit (-multilib)" 0 kB

```

Czy FF "przychodzi" z jakims flashem? Bo co mnie zaskoczylo to to, ze posiadam dwie wersje Flash-a. W Tools->Add-ons widnieje, ze mam:

```

Schockwave Flash 9.0 r48 i Schockwave Flash 10.0 r32

```

Nie moge nigdzie wytropic (za pomoca emerge) gdzie jest ten Flash 9.0. Ma ktos jakis pomysl?Last edited by MiChaSSs on Wed Sep 09, 2009 10:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryba84

A może w katalogu użytkownika?

----------

## MiChaSSs

faktycznie, w katalogu /home/moj_user/.mozilla/plugins znajdowaly sie trzy pliki zwiazane z flashem, po ich usunieciu juz nie mam wpisu o flash 9.0 i onet.tv znow dziala, zastanawia mnie tylko dlaczego przy update-cie te pliki "same" sie nie wywalily .... dziekuje za pomoc, pozdrawiam MD  :Smile: 

----------

## dziadu

Bo te pliki to nie było dzieło portage. Musiałeś je ręcznie tam wrzucić i zapomnieć.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Jeśli problem rozwiązany to proszę o dodanie [SOLVED] do tematu jak każe regulamin.

----------

## MiChaSSs

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Bo te pliki to nie było dzieło portage. Musiałeś je ręcznie tam wrzucić i zapomnieć.

 

na 1000% nic tam nie kombinowalem, nie wiem dlaczego tak sie stalo ....

Kurt Steiner -> done  :Wink: 

----------

